
How the NSA Identified Satoshi Nakamoto - arunc
https://medium.com/@amuse/how-the-nsa-caught-satoshi-nakamoto-868affcef595
======
jamez1
Fails the sniff test, why would anybody at the NSA risk going to prison to
tell this guy this story? It's easy to figure out which one of his friends
told him this if it was true. If it was a random, why did they pick him, and
not say, the guardian?

Also it is very hard to imagine that the implementation details would be that
simple. Seems like he has the same template when he wrote his licence plate
scanning story.

------
dekhn
I don't think anything in this article is real. It looks like an ad for a
product.

~~~
acjohnson55
For what product? Unless I missed something, the only thing he mentions is an
open-source project for attempting to defeat stylometry.

~~~
jetti
Anonymouth. There is a github link at the very bottom of the article.

------
overint
This article seems to be full of baseless claims with no proof, I agree with
others, looks to just be a product ad. If they knew who he was, and he had
committed any offenses he would have already been arrested.

------
acjohnson55
...but won't tell us.

TL;DR, analysis of writings attributed to him/her/them, cross referenced with
data from mass surveillance.

~~~
provost
I actually had these thoughts when reading the bitcoin whitepaper. It seemed
to me that the author had surely written other research whitepapers, and thus
there should be definitive artifacts and writing styles that can be used to
attribute authorship [1].

I don't see why this has to be limited to the capabilities of an intelligence
agency. Perhaps they have the motive, but I'm sure private citizens could
perform the same data mining queries (without mass surveillance).

Either way, this post presents zero information and just unsubstantiated
speculation.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stylometry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stylometry)

